
Trump Backs Limits on Secret Surveillance Court - dcgudeman
https://www.wsj.com/articles/trump-backs-limits-on-secret-surveillance-court-11582838173
======
alexfromapex
Nice to have politicians help the people and not the cabal for once

~~~
new_realist
He is helping himself, by removing oversight on his activities with respect to
covert contacts with Russian agents.

~~~
roenxi
Admitting to not being an expert in American politics; but the FISA court was
obviously going to be a disaster when it was established. It has been
discovered that in recent times it was used to investigate an incoming
presidential candidate (!) and set up years of harassment that seem to have
eventually sorta died down to a general background murmuring based on it not
being a major component of his impeachment.

The worst-case path forward is for Trump to organise for Bernie Sanders, or
whoever the next Democratic candidate is, to be secretly investigated via the
FISA court for potential Russia links. Any move towards limiting (or ideally
disbanding) the FISA court really should transcend politics. The worst case of
the FISA court is horrific, and the expected case (which is really where we
are now) is bad.

~~~
benmmurphy
I think the FISA court was originally introduced because the State was abusing
its power by illegally spying on citizens and the FISA court was meant to
replace this unregulated illegal spying with legal spying regulated by a
court. I guess the better solution may have been to stop the spying all
together but FISA court was probably an improvement on the existing practices.

------
dragonwriter
I'm more concerned with limiting executive surveillance than limiting the
court that oversees certain executive surveillance.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Exactly. Make it apply to all current _and future_ presidents.

